# Okay! Kubota L3400



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

gee! Am I the only one that is plum dang suprised that they ain't no threads here, or am I the only one that can't see any threads?

WHAT HAPPENED?

Anyhow-----

Two week old L3400 HST, got about 17 hours on it. Cruise control went out. Place the cruise handle forward in the position to hold cruise and it fall back rear ward on it's on. Either it has some sort of detent control that is not working or a friction type plate that needs some sort of adjustment.

Anyone out there got any idea. 

I will be in touch with the dealer Monady morning.


----------

